# has anyone ever built cheech's 64 from Up in smoke



## Festers Garage (Nov 9, 2009)

ive always wanted to but everytime i buy a 64 i make other plans for it if you have post pics.


----------



## Festers Garage (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YUP. OUR HOMIE FROM OUR CLUB DID  










love machine


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 10 2009, 08:31 AM~15618730
> *YUP. OUR HOMIE FROM OUR CLUB DID
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

What scale is that ? 1/16 th


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that model looks just like it. good job on that.


----------



## Festers Garage (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 10 2009, 09:31 AM~15618730
> *YUP. OUR HOMIE FROM OUR CLUB DID
> 
> 
> ...



man thats badass! ok what about the van anybody ever done that?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Festers Garage_@Nov 11 2009, 05:11 AM~15631101
> *man thats badass! ok what about the van anybody ever done that?
> *


THIS ONE?













:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 10 2009, 09:27 PM~15628894
> *What scale is that ? 1/16 th
> *


nah, it's the old amt kit, just looks big cause of the pictures


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 11 2009, 10:32 AM~15631806
> *THIS ONE?
> 
> 
> ...




Dont forget the heart window !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah it's still a WIP. those were just mock up pics


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

love those rides - love machine looks great 

i have always thought to myself that i was gonna build one but always end up just building another 64


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 10 2009, 07:31 AM~15618730
> *YUP. OUR HOMIE FROM OUR CLUB DID
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, got pictures of this ride at a show/contest a few years back. Nice!


----------



## Festers Garage (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 11 2009, 09:32 AM~15631806
> *THIS ONE?
> 
> 
> ...



damn man! haha dont tell you also have the Monte carlo from Blvd. Nights too


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Q7KRVA6_0U4&autoplay=0

4ozk7fnKilU&autoplay=0


----------

